# NYC Herf 2.0!!!



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

So I figured it was about time we made a thread for NYC Herf 2.0. We've decided that we're leaving on April 19, so the herf should be sometime before that. the BEST time for me, would be 6/7/8, or 13/14/15. I'll need at least 3 weeks notice so I can get the time off from work. I hope we can work out a date that works for everyone. Oh, we also need to decide where we're going as well. Any place is fine with me, Merchants is the only one I've ever been too.


SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Tripp said:


> So I figured it was about time we made a thread for NYC Herf 2.0. We've decided that we're leaving on April 19, so the herf should be sometime before that. the BEST time for me, would be 6/7/8, or 13/14/15. I'll need at least 3 weeks notice so I can get the time off from work. I hope we can work out a date that works for everyone. Oh, we also need to decide where we're going as well. Any place is fine with me, Merchants is the only one I've ever been too.
> 
> SEE YOU THERE!!!


Oh sweet God... 2.0 is already being planned!!!!!!!!!!!! Those days sound fine with me... at the moment, I have nothing to do so... I'm in!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

If im welcome I would love to attend, Hopefully the chosen day doesnt conflict with my work schedule but otherwise im in.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> If im welcome I would love to attend, Hopefully the chosen day doesnt conflict with my work schedule but otherwise im in.


Of course your welcome to join us


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Dux said:


> Of course your welcome to join us


Great, new here just didnt want to overstep any boundaries... but now you guys are in for trouble lol...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> Great, new here just didnt want to overstep any boundaries... but now you guys are in for trouble lol...


Now we're represented by another borough, of course you're welcome to join us!!!!! As long as you bring some Grimaldi's or Spumoni Gardens, of course!!!!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> Great, new here just didnt want to overstep any boundaries... but now you guys are in for trouble lol...


Just bring a pair of black socks and you will be just fine 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=729671&postcount=407


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> Just bring a pair of black socks and you will be just fine
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=729671&postcount=407


It did work damn it! 

Not sure if I'll be making this one. You all decide on a date or something, I'll decide in the days before. Or I'll just show up at Doug's house on the day of.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Now we're represented by another borough, of course you're welcome to join us!!!!! As long as you bring some Grimaldi's or Spumoni Gardens, of course!!!!!


sure all the spumoni gardens you guys want on me! The family here knows the owners of the place for many years.. My Aunt and Uncle actually eat their every friday night and have thier own reserved table lol..

Now the thing about black socks I have not caught onto yet, but ill check out the post and see what it is you are referring too.. im a little worried... EDIT Never mind LMAO that is absolutly hillarious.. definitly something I wont forget... Thanks for the good laugh im in stiches


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> sure all the spumoni gardens you guys want on me! The family here knows the owners of the place for many years.. My Aunt and Uncle actually eat their every friday night and have thier own reserved table lol..
> 
> Now the thing about black socks I have not caught onto yet, but ill check out the post and see what it is you are referring too.. im a little worried... EDIT Never mind LMAO that is absolutly hillarious.. definitly something I wont forget... Thanks for the good laugh im in stiches


My Grandmother lives over on 21st, so we're really close when we stop by... God, I love that food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, just so you know, Craig, I have a few more pairs if you need to cover your shoes again!!!!!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> My Grandmother lives over on 21st, so we're really close when we stop by... God, I love that food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


21st is in walking distance, im right near 23rd. Sounds like a mini-herf is possible in the near future... if the weather ever warms back up. :ss Its really freezing latly.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> 21st is in walking distance... im right near 23rd. Sounds like a mini-herf is possible in the near future :ss


I live in CT, about an hour away, but I go there every now-and-then... I love Brooklyn, it's such a great place. But yes, a mini-herf or pre-game is necessary!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I live in CT, about an hour away, but I go there every now-and-then... I love Brooklyn, it's such a great place. But yes, a mini-herf or pre-game is necessary!


sounds like a plan!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Landers said:


> It did work damn it!
> 
> Not sure if I'll be making this one. You all decide on a date or something, I'll decide in the days before. Or I'll just show up at Doug's house on the day of.


It actually did... in fact, if you still don't have the proper shoes, just let me know and I'll bring an extra pair!!!!!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> It actually did... in fact, if you still don't have the proper shoes, just let me know and I'll bring an extra pair!!!!!


:r you guys are nuts.. So does anyone have a perticular date in mind? No rush ofcourse we definitly have some time.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Come on folks lets pick a date for this puppy!!! :cb


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> 21st is in walking distance, im right near 23rd. Sounds like a mini-herf is possible in the near future... if the weather ever warms back up. :ss Its really freezing latly.


Would that be Bay 23rd Street?


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Nooooo! I, unfortunately, won't be able to attend...again. I have tests the week inbetween.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

sspolv said:


> Nooooo! I, unfortunately, won't be able to attend...again. I have tests the week inbetween.


I dont think we have picked a date yet


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> I dont think we have picked a date yet


Hmm... should we try for sometime in March... maybe the week of the 11th? :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hmm... should we try for sometime in March... maybe the week of the 11th? :ss


I would suggest the end of March / That will give us more room to plan. 
But I can do early march if that's what the majority wants :cb


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> I would suggest the end of March / That will give us more room to plan.
> But I can do early march if that's what the majority wants :cb


I'm fine with pretty much any time in March... so... let the planning begin!!!!!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll be out of town the 11th, any other weekend in march, or before april 19 should be ok though.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm a noob, but I'm in on this once its all together.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

How about March 30th or the 31st just to toss a dates out there??
We should probally Hit Merchants again since they didnt proof


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> How about March 30th or the 31st just to toss a dates out there??
> We should probally Hit Merchants again since they didnt proof


Sounds like a plan... I loved Merchant's so we should do that.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Merchants East again huh?  Hopefully it'll be warmer than the last time I was there. Boy was it freezing that night, luckily we were drunk so we didn't feel the cold. :r :al 

Not sure if I'm able to make it yet, but if I do, I'm going to be on time and will drink slowly. No Shots except for Tanner :mn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I would love to attend, if welcome. I work in the area, and just about any date in Match would work for me.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

As it stands

March 30th or the 31st Merchants

TMoneYNYY (yes)
Tripp (yes)
novasurf (yes)
Gregg (yes)
MeNimbus (maybe)
bmagin320 (yes)
Dux (yes)
BigGreg (?)
Landers (?)


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> As it stands
> 
> March 30th or the 31st Merchants
> 
> ...


Oh, God... IT'S COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN TO THE HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILS!!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dux said:


> As it stands
> 
> March 30th or the 31st Merchants
> 
> ...


When will you guys decide on the date?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Gregg said:


> When will you guys decide on the date?


From what it looks like, it's the last weekend in March.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

TMoneYNYY said:


> From what it looks like, it's the last weekend in March.


Actually I meant that Friday or Saturday 

Either day is cool with me, was just curious.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry guys im a newbie whats a HERF?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Sorry guys im a newbie whats a HERF?


I'm not sure, I just agreed to go. Should I bring some Cremosas? A friend of mine said they were premium cigars.:ss

It'll probably be Friday night and it'll end Saturday mornin' (maybe afternoon)!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Sorry guys im a newbie whats a HERF?


Anybody besides Tanner want to take a stab at this.

Im so confused......... Herf, no invitation.........NYC. I dont know if I would fit in. I mean all those people, cigars, drinking............Im just not sure.......


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I picked up some Strawberry White Owl's at the B&M this morning. I've a box of grapes with 3 year's on them that I think I'll save for a special occasion like the herf...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Gregg said:


> Actually I meant that Friday or Saturday
> 
> Either day is cool with me, was just curious.


Friday is Fine with me / Cigar Bar opens at 6pm
I will check the times for Saturday.

Doug


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Anybody besides Tanner want to take a stab at this.
> 
> Im so confused......... Herf, no invitation.........NYC. I dont know if I would fit in. I mean all those people, cigars, drinking............Im just not sure.......


:sl you know damn well what a Herf is... And since when does Mr. RPloaded need an Invitation 

Doug


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Ryan is a walking 1-man-herf... no invitation is necessary. And Tripp, once those Grapes get to 3 years, they're the best smokes around!:ss


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

How did i miss this!?!?! Count me in!
:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WORD UP, JOHNNYLAW!!!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> How did i miss this!?!?! Count me in!
> :ss


JohnnyLaw is only allowed if he brings the pimp cup! Count me in as a tenative yes. And Ryan will get a smack from me on Saturday at the Nerf Herf...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> JohnnyLaw is only allowed if he brings the pimp cup! Count me in as a tenative yes. And Ryan will get a smack from me on Saturday at the Nerf Herf...


Why don't we make it mandatory to bring them?


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Malik23 said:


> JohnnyLaw is only allowed if he brings the pimp cup!


Goddamn Killa Brown! I always keep my pimphand strong! Y'all jiveass turkeys need to pony up the scratch fo yo own Pizzle Cupizzle, BIATCH! :fu

What did the five fingers say to the face?

SLAP!
:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

HOLLA ATCHA BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Johnny Law, YOU DA MAN!


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> HOLLA ATCHA BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Johnny Law, YOU DA MAN!


OH, snapskins! I think that's my new AVATAR!

:bl


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know about you, JL, but I don't remember much from the last herf. I woke up with this:


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> WORD UP, JOHNNYLAW!!!!!


He has my name in his left hand. Damn where can I buy those? Now all I need is a pimpcup!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> He has my name in his left hand. Damn where can I buy those? Now all I need is a pimpcup!


Hahahaha, it's one, vertical line away.


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

MeNimbus said:


> He has my name in his left hand. Damn where can I buy those? Now all I need is a pimpcup!


WWW.ICEDOUTGEAR.COMWWW.ICEDOUTGEAR.COM


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> WWW.ICEDOUTGEAR.COMWWW.ICEDOUTGEAR.COM


You are one, classy bastage!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you all want to try a new place? like the The Carnegie Club?

They are open from 4:30 till 1am on Friday Nights 
$10 tobacco minimum for smokers

They also have Live Music: Fri, 9pm-midnight, two drink minimum, no cover.

Let me know

Doug/Dux

Pulled this from City Search 

The Scene
With cozy sofas, art-deco wallpaper and top-notch performances, the Carnegie Club offers the charm and sophistication of old New York without seeming kitschy or retro. Waitresses in cocktail dresses and pearls look like they've stepped out of an Audrey Hepburn movie, and bookshelves are as well-stocked as the bar. Sip a Moscow Mule, Aviation Cocktail or Carnegie Confetti--champagne sweetened with honey liqueur, pineapple juice and fresh fruit.

The Draw
Old-time jazz is piped in on weeknights, but weekends boast grand live performances. Finish up your Friday with live jazz presented by trumpeter and composer Mark Rapp, or check out the Saturday night mainstay--an evocative Sinatra tribute with vocalist Cary Hoffman and an 11-piece orchestra. Sightlines to the band are limited on the balcony, but you can still enjoy the space by imagining Ol' Blue Eyes on stage.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I liked the place when we were there, Doug. I'd like to, so I guess we need a "vote."


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I liked the place when we were there, Doug. I'd like to, so I guess we need a "vote."


Yeah it was a real classy joint and I really enjoyed the atmosphere.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

You are one classy bastage, Doug!!!!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh boy here we go again. Has anyone been to The Carnegie Club before? Pimpcups Johnny? :r


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Oh boy here we go again. Has anyone been to The Carnegie Club before? Pimpcups Johnny? :r


We ended up at the Carnegie Club after Merchants the night of NYC Herf 1.0  
Place is great!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> We ended up at the Carnegie Club after Merchants the night of NYC Herf 1.0
> Place is great!!!


I've got to agree with Doug... seemed like they wanted to be more classy than hip... but then again, anyplace that lets you smoke inside is great, now!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I've got to agree with Doug... seemed like they wanted to be more classy than hip... but then again, anyplace that lets you smoke inside is great, now!


Any place that has Hot chicks that want to light your cigar is great in my book


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Any place that has Hot chicks that want to light your cigar is great in my book


:tpd: :bl


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Since There is only 3 weeks till the 30th lets make this final..

As it stands

Friday March 30th @ Merchants 6PM (Doors Open)
We can always head over to the Carnegie Club later in the evening.

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue 

*Please Do not wear sneakers....Shoes only*

TMoneYNYY (yes)
Tripp (yes)
novasurf (yes)
Gregg (yes)
MeNimbus (maybe)
bmagin320 (yes)
Dux (yes)
BigGreg (?)
Landers (?)
Johhnylaw (Yes)
Malik23 (Yes)


Thanks
Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Since There is only 3 weeks till the 30th lets make this final..
> 
> As it stands
> 
> ...


Wow, this thing is so close! I hope everyone can make it.

What about StevieRay?


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Count me in. Should I bring extra socks?

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Updated

Alarmguy (yes)
TMoneYNYY (yes)
Tripp (yes)
novasurf (yes)
Gregg (yes)
MeNimbus (maybe)
bmagin320 (yes)
Dux (yes)
BigGreg (?)
Landers (?)
Johhnylaw (Yes)
Malik23 (Yes)
StevieRay (?)


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Count me in. Should I bring extra socks?
> 
> Alarmguy1


Well, my recommendations... yes.:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Updated
> 
> Alarmguy (yes)
> TMoneYNYY (yes)
> ...


Any of the question marks care to respond to the challenge?:ss


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Nooo Noo Noo Im gonna scream. My stupidity omg GRRRR I agreed to work this night a week ago WHAT WAS I THINKING. Ok this is the 2nd herf im going to miss out on I THINK NOT. Gotta find someone to cover for me.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> Nooo Noo Noo Im gonna scream. My stupidity omg GRRRR I agreed to work this night a week ago WHAT WAS I THINKING. Ok this is the 2nd herf im going to miss out on I THINK NOT. Gotta find someone to cover for me.


What time do you get off work?


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I agreed to work for someone on the evening shift 3pm-11pm, hospitals are open 24 hours.... this really just put a damper on my evening.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

We might have to go to the beginning of April... otherwise, it'll be on Good Friday... which is not good for us.


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> We might have to go to the beginning of April... otherwise, it'll be on Good Friday... which is not good for us.


I'm game.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> I'm game.


When are you NOT?!?!?!:ss


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

On another note:

All you NY HERFers need to get your asses to the Poconos for CIGARFEST '07!
May 5th, 2007:ss
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=58072&highlight=cigarfest

Be there or be square. If you're missin', you're dissin'.:fu


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> When are you NOT?!?!?!:ss


Check it, bra. You know how we do.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Check it, bra. You know how we do.


Holla...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> On another note:
> 
> All you NY HERFers need to get your asses to the Poconos for CIGARFEST '07!
> May 5th, 2007:ss
> ...


Did you buy tickets already cause it looks like it's sold out?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> We might have to go to the beginning of April... otherwise, it'll be on Good Friday... which is not good for us.


You lost me there TMoney Friday, April 6, is Good Friday


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm... any other ideas?!?!?!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm... any other ideas?!?!?!


Any other Ideas about what????


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Any other Ideas about what????


Well, let's see... the date. I didn't see any mentions about my socks, so that can't be it..................................:bl


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Well, let's see... the date. I didn't see any mentions about my socks, so that can't be it..................................:bl


I dont see the problem with March 30th... Once again Good friday is April 6th 
The first friday of April...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Tanner has lost his marbles and needs to buy a calendar... :al

As it STILL stands

*Friday March 30th @ Merchants 6PM (Doors Open)*
We can always head over to the Carnegie Club later in the evening.

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue

*Please Do not wear sneakers....Shoes only*

TMoneYNYY (yes) Unless he still thinks its Good Friday!!!  
Tripp (yes)
novasurf (yes)
Gregg (yes)
MeNimbus (maybe)
bmagin320 (yes)
Dux (yes)
BigGreg (?)
Landers (?)
Johhnylaw (Yes)
Malik23 (Yes)

Thanks
Doug/Dux


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Tanner has lost his marbles and needs to buy a calendar... :al
> 
> As it STILL stands
> 
> ...


Uh you forgot me.

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Tanner has lost his marbles and needs to buy a calendar... :al
> 
> As it STILL stands
> 
> ...


There we go.


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

stevieray said:


> Did you buy tickets already cause it looks like it's sold out?


It is sold out. You snooze you lose!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> It is sold out. You snooze you lose!


You gonna make this herf, Mr. Law?


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm sorry to say boys that I will not be able to attend this herf. I am going to visit an old friend for the weekend and will be leaving after work on March 30th. I'll hook up with you guys on the next herf :ss 

Tanner bring some socks for the rest of the guys :r 

Pete I'll PM you to arrange a meeting  

Happy Friday!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> I'm sorry to say boys that I will not be able to attend this herf. I am going to visit an old friend for the weekend and will be leaving after work on March 30th. I'll hook up with you guys on the next herf :ss
> 
> Tanner bring some socks for the rest of the guys :r
> 
> ...


I've got plenty to go around!

Sorry you can't make it, Jian, I hope you have a good time with your "friend," though!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

_*Say hello to my little friend*_


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> You gonna make this herf, Mr. Law?


Sure as shit, Cornstarch.:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Sure as shit, Cornstarch.:tu


Will the Cup of P.I.M.P. be makin' the journey?


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

*It's been a rough day. I got up this morning, put on a pimp jacket and a button fell off. I picked up my ho stick and the handle came off. I'm afraid to go to the bathroom.*


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Lest you forget....

One of the things most hype about being an elevated player is having a name that mothafuggas respect. It's that one thing that punks who don't have your money always remember to yell while you're beating them down. "No Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed! Please don't beat me down Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed! I left my money in my other pants, Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed!"

See what I mean?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Lest you forget....
> 
> One of the things most hype about being an elevated player is having a name that motha****as respect. It's that one thing that punks who don't have your money always remember to yell while you're beating them down. "No Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed! Please don't beat me down Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed! I left my money in my other pants, Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed!"
> 
> See what I mean?


Wow... if I hadn't met you, I would have though you actually wore Joseph's REAL Technicolor Dreamcoat.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Wow... if I hadn't met you, I would have though you actually wore Joseph's REAL Technicolor Dreamcoat.


Ok, Tanner... Taking it from a pimp discussion, to broadway musicals? Nice, way to kill the thread. I think we'll just pretend that never happened and move on.



> Originally Posted by Johnnylaw
> Lest you forget....
> 
> One of the things most hype about being an elevated player is having a name that motha****as respect. It's that one thing that punks who don't have your money always remember to yell while you're beating them down. "No Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed! Please don't beat me down Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed! I left my money in my other pants, Reverend Doctor johnnylaw Sneed!"
> ...


 *PLEASE FORGIVE HIM REVEREND DOCTOR JOHNNYLAW SNEED! He's only a young thing, still learning the ways of the jungle.*


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Ok, Tanner... Taking it from a pimp discussion, to broadway musicals? Nice, way to kill the thread. I think we'll just pretend that never happened and move on.
> 
> *PLEASE FORGIVE HIM REVEREND DOCTOR JOHNNYLAW SNEED! He's only a young thing, still learning the ways of the jungle.*


It is YOU who is at fault, Peter... you see, 'twas NOT a reference to some sort of Broadway Production, rather a subtle reference to Seinfeld (a popular television program set in 1990's New York City and the surrounding area).


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't you two see that you're in love with each other?


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a link to the video:
CLASSIC!:tu
http://www.xhaven.net/prismaticlabs/Downloads/KramerThePimp.wmv


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Can't you two see that you're in love with each other?


I would love to see someone show up on the 30th in that coat :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> I would love to see someone show up on the 30th in that coat :tu


Only if I get my socks back!:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Only if I get my socks back!:tu


Your socks will be attending


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Your socks will be attending


FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dux said:


> Your socks will be attending


Please tell me you washed them!

Sorry I missed the seinfeld reference, only saw the show once and didn't find it the least bit funny, so I didn't bother with any more.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Please tell me you washed them!
> 
> Sorry I missed the seinfeld reference, only saw the show once and didn't find it the least bit funny, so I didn't bother with any more.


Nope they are in a plastic baggie :tu Tanner can wash them or inhale the aroma


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Malik23 said:


> Sorry I missed the seinfeld reference, only saw the show once and didn't find it the least bit funny, so I didn't bother with any more.


GOOD GOD MAN!  *Are you now, or have you ever been a member of the Communist Party? *Seriously. What's up with this guy?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Johnnylaw said:


> GOOD GOD MAN!  *Are you now, or have you ever been a member of the Communist Party? *Seriously. What's up with this guy?


:tpd:


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> GOOD GOD MAN!  *Are you now, or have you ever been a member of the Communist Party? *Seriously. What's up with this guy?


I'm gonna have to agree... c'mon, nothin's more :u than SEINFELD!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Nope they are in a plastic baggie :tu Tanner can wash them or inhale the aroma


Do you really have them, Doug?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Do you really have them, Doug?


AYUP :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> AYUP :tu


Then let's open 'em up at Club Macanudo... pay 'em back for LAST time!:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Less than one week... :ss :ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Less than one week... :ss :ss :ss :ss


I already have my smokes picked out :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> I already have my smokes picked out :tu


Me, too! My dad just gave me a Davidoff Anniversary No. 3 Tubo!!!!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

As it stands

Friday March 30th @ Merchants 6PM (Doors Open)
We can always head over to the Carnegie Club later in the evening.

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue 

*Please Do not wear sneakers....Shoes only*

Alarmguy (yes)
TMoneYNYY (yes)
Tripp (yes)
novasurf (yes)
Gregg (yes)
bmagin320 (yes)
Dux (yes)
BigGreg (?)
Johhnylaw (Yes)
Malik23 (Yes)


Thanks
Doug/Dux

I will send out reminder PM's soon :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> As it stands
> 
> Friday March 30th @ Merchants 6PM (Doors Open)
> We can always head over to the Carnegie Club later in the evening.
> ...


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Can't wait, should be some more fun times!:ss :tu :bl :al


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Considering going to this but was trying to figure out how to get a train to the closest place, I'm terrible with NYC directions and trains, I live in Somerset County NJ i dont know if anyone can help me out or not, Thanks.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> Considering going to this but was trying to figure out how to get a train to the closest place, I'm terrible with NYC directions and trains, I live in Somerset County NJ i dont know if anyone can help me out or not, Thanks.


You could probably find a train anywhere... I don't know what train you folks in Jersey have, but I'm sure you have 'em!


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

I found a train to Penn Station now its what subway to take to get to where this is!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> I found a train to Penn Station now its what subway to take to get to where this is!


Awesome! Here's where we're goin':

http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

yea i understand now its doing the whole "take the subway here then switch subways and take the subway here then go north 3 blocks" i just dont know where to switch/take/walk!?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> yea i understand now its doing the whole "take the subway here then switch subways and take the subway here then go north 3 blocks" i just dont know where to switch/take/walk!?


That's why I'mma walkin'!


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

what station you coming in to?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> what station you coming in to?


Grand Central... me, Tripp, and Doug (maybe a few more) are meeting there.


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Grand Central... me, Tripp, and Doug (maybe a few more) are meeting there.


Let me see if i can get a trian their, what time you guys meeting?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> Let me see if i can get a trian their, what time you guys meeting?


Not positive yet, sometime between 1 and 3.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> I found a train to Penn Station now its what subway to take to get to where this is!


I will try to post directions for you tomorrow..


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Dux, maybe I'll meet up with you guys at Grand central Station, just subways are so confuseing lol.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> Thanks Dux, maybe I'll meet up with you guys at Grand central Station, just subways are so confuseing lol.


Wow... the pre-herf is gonna be just as big as the herf!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> Thanks Dux, maybe I'll meet up with you guys at Grand central Station, just subways are so confuseing lol.


Yeah sure that would be great... We plan to meet around 2pm for the pre Herf  There are some great cigar spots around GC...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Yeah sure that would be great... We plan to meet around 2pm for the pre Herf  There are some great cigar spots around GC...


Let's see how many we can get to in one day!!!!!!!!!:tu :ss


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

i can do that, hey how much is "entrance fee/please let me stay here fee" at merchants? im a college student if you know what im saying. :hn


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> i can do that, hey how much is "entrance fee/please let me stay here fee" at merchants? im a college student if you know what im saying. :hn


It's a $10 min. at Merchant's. We'll be there a while, so don't worry too much.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Make sure you do bring money with you, though. Not really considerate or friendly to expect others to pay your way. NYC is not a cheap place to go out. For an evening out in new york, I generally plan on spending 150-200 if I am drinking, just as a general ballpark. If you have less, don't plan to drink. Just my :2


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Im probally going to open my own tab this time around, easier for me to keep track at the end of the night...
Plus its going on my company card.. Have to love office contests


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

nismo350z said:


> I found a train to Penn Station now its what subway to take to get to where this is!


Check it out:

Once you're in Penn Station, you want to take the Uptown "E" Train(blue). Get off at the Lexington Avenue/ 53 Street stop. Transfer to the uptown "6" Train (green) and get off at 59 Street / Lexington Avenue. Go upstairs and take the Heel/Toe Express (walk) to Merchant's East which is located at the southwest corner of E 61 St and 1st Ave. [The walk from 59& Lex to the bar is about a half mile]:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Check it out:
> 
> Once you're in Penn Station, you want to take the Uptown "E" Train(blue). Get off at the Lexington Avenue/ 53 Street stop. Transfer to the uptown "6" Train (green) and get off at 59 Street / Lexington Avenue. Go upstairs and take the Heel/Toe Express (walk) to Merchant's East which is located at the southwest corner of E 61 St and 1st Ave. [The walk from 59& Lex to the bar is about a half mile]:tu


Thanks Pimp!!!!


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Malik23 said:


> Make sure you do bring money with you, though. Not really considerate or friendly to expect others to pay your way. NYC is not a cheap place to go out. For an evening out in new york, I generally plan on spending 150-200 if I am drinking, just as a general ballpark. If you have less, don't plan to drink. Just my :2


Malik, believe me i wouldnt expect anyone else to pay for me at all, but also i do not drink so i dont expect to spend much more than 50 bucks + trip coast, also thank you to the man who posted the subways i need to take, I really appreciate it!


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Johnnylaw said:


> Check it out:
> 
> Once you're in Penn Station, you want to take the Uptown "E" Train(blue). Get off at the Lexington Avenue/ 53 Street stop. Transfer to the uptown "6" Train (green) and get off at 59 Street / Lexington Avenue. Go upstairs and take the Heel/Toe Express (walk) to Merchant's East which is located at the southwest corner of E 61 St and 1st Ave. [The walk from 59& Lex to the bar is about a half mile]:tu


 btw half mile? i can't remeber the last time i walked a quarter mile! lol sounds like fun though guys looking foward to it. Are these also the subways i will take back?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> btw half mile? i can't remeber the last time i walked a quarter mile! lol sounds like fun though guys looking foward to it. Are these also the subways i will take back?


Yup just back track


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> btw half mile? i can't remeber the last time i walked a quarter mile! lol sounds like fun though guys looking foward to it. Are these also the subways i will take back?


Don't worry, your feet will have PLENTY of time to rest! I believe we spent close to 6.5 hours at Merchant's last time!:tu


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

sweet now im just crossing my fingers hoping my boss will do his end (get me off for friday) depending on what time i can get off ill let you guys know if i can meet you or not a GCS.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> sweet now im just crossing my fingers hoping my boss will do his end (get me off for friday) depending on what time i can get off ill let you guys know if i can meet you or not a GCS.


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Welcome to the big leagues! (That is if your boss says it's okay!:tu )


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

hey guys im working that night but im gonna try to make it down there after midnight ill get in touch with bmagin and find out where you guys are at that point of the night :tu


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> hey guys im working that night but im gonna try to make it down there after midnight ill get in touch with bmagin and find out where you guys are at that point of the night :tu


Wait you guys think your going to be out late friday night? my shift ends at 11.... and from my job its like 35 min into the city.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> Wait you guys think your going to be out late friday night? my shift ends at 11.... and from my job its like 35 min into the city.


Uh-oh... is that a challenge?!?!?!?!:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I will probably be on the last train home around 1:30 ish AM


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> I will probably be on the last train home around 1:30 ish AM


Welcome to the club.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Have fun this Friday guys! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Have fun this Friday guys! :tu


Ya can't make it?


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

bad news from the boss can't get off. Listen guys have an awesome time and let me know when the next HERF is and I'll be all over it! Thanks to everyone that has got me all the information on how to get their etc. I really appreciate it. have a blast!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Tripp said:


> So I figured it was about time we made a thread for NYC Herf 2.0. We've decided that we're leaving on April 19, so the herf should be sometime before that. the BEST time for me, would be 6/7/8, or 13/14/15. I'll need at least 3 weeks notice so I can get the time off from work. I hope we can work out a date that works for everyone. Oh, we also need to decide where we're going as well. Any place is fine with me, Merchants is the only one I've ever been too.
> 
> SEE YOU THERE!!!


going to be visiting staten island in june about that time please pm me some info on the herf. Would love to meet you botl's
thanks


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> bad news from the boss can't get off. Listen guys have an awesome time and let me know when the next HERF is and I'll be all over it! Thanks to everyone that has got me all the information on how to get their etc. I really appreciate it. have a blast!


Sorry you can't make it... There will be other Herf's this summer


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> going to be visiting staten island in june about that time please pm me some info on the herf. Would love to meet you botl's
> thanks


Lucky

The herf is this Friday!! But we can try a 3rd NYC herf in June 

Doug/Dux


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Dux said:


> Lucky
> 
> The herf is this Friday!! But we can try a 3rd NYC herf in June
> 
> Doug/Dux


naw do it sooner and then another in june:ss i was so pumped to, oh well.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> naw do it sooner and then another in june:ss i was so pumped to, oh well.


Sorry, man... that does suck! I hope you can make 3.0 AND 4.0!!!!:tu


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

WHOO.. got my computer running again... I can't wait!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Tripp said:


> WHOO.. got my computer running again... I can't wait!


Only 2 days to go


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> naw do it sooner and then another in june:ss i was so pumped to, oh well.


I don't think that will be a problem :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Tripp said:


> WHOO.. got my computer running again... I can't wait!


Hey, give me a call on my cell... we need to set up the details.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WORD UP! One more day... do I smell smoke?:ss


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

like i said have a good time, and smoke a nice one for me!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> like i said have a good time, and smoke a nice one for me!


You got it!:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dear God... what a herf... cigars... beverages... 5-0 (Tripp knows).


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Last night was a lot of fun  Thanks all for a great evening...

Doug/Dux


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

The place was great, the cigars were great, the drinks were great, and the company was okay.



j/k

Thanks everyone for a ridiculously enjoyable herf!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Dear God... what a herf... cigars... beverages... 5-0 (Tripp knows).


And let us not forget.. "Nice Rack"


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> And let us not forget.. "Nice Rack"


:dr ahh yes the rack!!!
Hope Pete saved those pics...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Tripp said:


> The place was great, the cigars were great, the drinks were great, and the company was okay.
> 
> j/k
> 
> Thanks everyone for a ridiculously enjoyable herf!


I'll have to agree with the sentiment... an all-around great day of cigars!

Thanks to Dux, BMagin (and brother), Tripp, Alarmguy, and Malik for a great time. Good times, good drinks, and good smokes were had by all... Tripp, I don't ever want to drive in Darien again.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry i didnt make it i got stuck going into the bronx all night and didnt get out of there till about 9am next one im gonna have to take off and make it :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

jitzy said:


> sorry i didnt make it i got stuck going into the bronx all night and didnt get out of there till about 9am next one im gonna have to take off and make it :tu


Priorities are priorities... don't worry about it... there's still 3.0!!!!!!!:tu :ss


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry to punk out on you guys, that was very cheesedickish of me, but I was home with a killer stomach virusu and the _LAST _thing on my mind was smoking cigars and drinking booze.u

I'll be coming back in a big way for 3.0!!!!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Sorry to punk out on you guys, that was very cheesedickish of me, but I was home with a killer stomach virusu and the _LAST _thing on my mind was smoking cigars and drinking booze.u
> 
> I'll be coming back in a big way for 3.0!!!!!!


We figured maybe you dropped your pimp cup and lost a rhinestone or something. Glad to hear you're still kicking...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Sorry to punk out on you guys, that was very cheesedickish of me, but I was home with a killer stomach virusu and the _LAST _thing on my mind was smoking cigars and drinking booze.u
> 
> I'll be coming back in a big way for 3.0!!!!!!


Glad to hear you're feelin' better... was it a Cremosa that did it to ya?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Sorry to punk out on you guys, that was very cheesedickish of me, but I was home with a killer stomach virusu and the _LAST _thing on my mind was smoking cigars and drinking booze.u
> 
> I'll be coming back in a big way for 3.0!!!!!!


No worries just feel better!!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey what happened to all the pictures you guys took... I expected to see them posted here!!!!!


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Honestly, I've been so busy this week I've not even pulled the pics off my camera onto my PC yet. Sorry for the wait. Hopefully get to it tomorrow...


----------

